# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا برنامج تحميل برنامج الإضائة للجوال Flashlight Touch

## لهلوبة الشرق

*Flashlight Touch*     *Light up your device screen in your favorite  color! Choose the color among the 16 million colors available by  adjusting the red, green and blue sliders. It keeps the device backlight  switched on until the application is closed*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *أو*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

